
Google says its self-driving cars have had 11 crashes - uladzislau
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/05/11/self-driving-cars-california-crashes/27125655/
======
ColinWright
In case you want some other sources of the same "story":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524678)
(nbcnews.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524737)
(startribune.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524859)
(ap.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525344)
(sfgate.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525852)
(seattletimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526220)
(yahoo.com)

There are more ...

